# Wheelchair-bound hunter shoots nice 10 Point



## BRN2HNT (Nov 17, 2011)

I took this deer Saturday night. Best buck yet


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

BRN2HNT said:


> I took this deer Saturday night. Best buck yet


Nice wide buck, big body. Congratulations!!


----------



## BRN2HNT (Nov 17, 2011)

Bluefinn said:


> Nice wide buck, big body. Congratulations!!


Thank you. It’s 24” wide. Weighed 217 field dressed


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

great buck, congrats


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice buck looks like you shot it with a chainsaw lot of blood. I bet he didn't go far.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## BRN2HNT (Nov 17, 2011)

CHOPIQ said:


> Very nice buck looks like you shot it with a chainsaw lot of blood. I bet he didn't go far.


Nope about 40 yards


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats on your buck.....Rich


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats and great job. Very nice buck!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Great job! Way to get out there and get em.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What kind of broadhead, if I may ask. That's some significant blood!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your best buck yet! Way to get it done so early.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome buck and thank you for sharing. Congrats on your best buck yet. It is a great feeling


----------



## BRN2HNT (Nov 17, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> What kind of broadhead, if I may ask. That's some significant blood!


NAP Killzone


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations . Nice buck . Hopefully next year you once again shoot your biggest buck ever


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great shot and nice buck, congrats


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats!! Nice shot!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Great Buck Good Shootin!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent buck for sure!!
Congrats to you!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Congrats on your big buck.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a dandy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice buck man. Happy for you. Some people hunt a life time and never even see a buck that nice. Great job.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Great b


cast-off said:


> Nice buck man. Happy for you. Some people hunt a life time and never even see a buck that nice. Great job.


Great Buck, and you did it the hard way, you have my ultiment respect sir!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that's a very nice buck. Way to go. Making me jealous. Still waiting for one like that to come by someday.


----------

